# 5or 6ft pto tiller



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a ford 800 with 45 pto hp. I have about 3/4 acre truck patch with a sandy loam base and only minor rocks here and there. Some of the areas I have to plow are very tight for plow and drag. I borrowed a 660 offset J.D tiller from my old work place and it worked well it was a 5 ft model but was offset to cover tire tracks. Would this 5ft offset model be better than a straight 6ft model? Also I wouldn't use it hard as I have a old 5ft king cutter chopper that has last us for over 30 yrs and sits outside year round, we bought it new. Any particular model over the other, don't need the best but I figure how you can't hardly find a used pto tiller that hasn't been beat to death I could probably get most my money back out of it when we are done truck patching it.


----------

